# Long Island Members?



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey anyone here in Long Island ( NY )? Anyone attending the Reptile Expo next week in Huntington?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

hey, i am in NYC and i thought the show was being held in Melville?


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah I think you're right. Its in the Huntington Hilton in Melville :roll:


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Not going to be able to make it, but on the border of Queens / Nassau and always down to meet up to talk plants or frogs.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

We should setup a meetup sometime. Hey maybe we can do it at Atlantis and get the behind the scenes tour as well?!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Haha, yeah for sure! Now that you mention it, I need to talk with Joe and that would be the perfect opportunity. If we set a meeting date far in enough in advance just 2-3 weeks would be enough time), I can make sure his schedule is ok and get us the behind the scenes tour. He is a great guy.

Now that I think about it, Julio do you still have more darts to give him for his new exhibit? We could schedule the meeting the same day you deliver them and make it worthwhile for him.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
i have some tads that i am still waiting to morph which are scheduled to go over to Joe shortly after they come out of the water, but not yet.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

When were you planning on visiting him (not sure how far along those are) ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

honestly i have no idea,probably not for another month or two, as my busy season with work just started.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone go to the show? I went with a friend and our babies and man was it way overpacked. Impossible to maneuvar, even without the strollers so I picked up some feeders, heat tape and the Zoomed rheostat/thermostat and left. It was 90% snakes and I'm not looking for anymore snakes. Hopefully the next one in White Plains will be more productive. 

Anyone ever use that thermostat and can comment on it? Anyone local have some tincs to sell? I'm looking to reattempt ( 1 out 4 survived from last September, the other 3 are MIA and presumed KIA ) to keep them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i winded up working so i missed it.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

jejton said:


> Hopefully the next one in White Plains will be more productive.


If you haven't been to NY Rep Expo in White Plains, there are always a few vendors selling frogs and related goods.
Black Jungle, Aaron's Frog Farm and Heath's Frog Farm are always there. Beside them, I've seen some sell dart frogs but they mostly sell other frogs (non-dart) and geckos.
At the last show, there was a vendor right next Black Jungle and across from Aaron selling many darts including Pums (cayo de agua, solarte, bastis etc), Tincs, thumbs etc.
But as other Rep shows, snakes and gecko dominate the whole show.
Arron's table is always packed with people and he and his girlfriend are usually buried with tons of questions.
Black Jungle has pretty much everything you need for dart frogs. Especially they have very nice collections of plants, though they don't bring rarer plants (that I saw at IAD or Frog Day) to this show.
Heath has a nice collection, too. He always has beautiful chubby chocolate leucs that I must strongly refrain myself from purchasing them since leuc is my favorite but I have enough of standard ones already 
If you are looking for tanks, Glasscages.com is almost always there and they sell $1 per a gallon.

Although dart frogs (well amphibians in general) is minority in this event, I always enjoy walking around to see anything interesting after making a regular stop at the above mentioned vendors.

Some tips to get the show (Westchester County Center)
If you are taking Metro North to White plains, make sure you sit on either 1st or 2nd car and get out from the North exit of the station. In this way, you get the center rather easily (short cut) compared to exit off the main entrance that you will have to go around the station from south side of the station and a longer walk to the center.
If you are getting there by a car, don't bother parking at the County Center parking as it gets crowded and expensive. Right next the center, there is CompuUSA that went out of business and you can park there free and walk a minute to the Center.
If you are looking for a place to eat before or after the show, there is a dinner called "City Limits" across from the Center that offer decent meals.

And oh yeah, I live in White Plains  

See ya there in April 20th (close to 2 more months to go ... that's a long wait)


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I've been to the White Plains show quite a few times already. This was my first one other than the White Plains and while there was a nice collection of snakes and geckos and dragons, there wasnt too much of anything else and it was so overcrowded that it wasn't really worth it for me to spend much time there ( especially as I had my baby in a stroller - big mistake ).


----------



## thiefness (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea, I'm in suffolk county out on long island, and no, didn't go to that meeting, went to one of the white plains meetings with Mike though.


----------



## Nelson42 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ive only been to the one in White plains...couldn't make the one on sunday...Had to do taxes..hehe, but ill definitely be at the White plains on april 20. At least i know the are a couple of us down here in the city. So i would love to check out your collections, i only have luecs, but there are very well spotted and nice..


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

If any meetings are being planned for NYC or Long Island , please keep me in the loop. I attended the Melville/Huntington Hilton show and it was by far one of the worst. Way too many people, it was impossible to look, talk or purchase. I did get on opportunity to speak with Heath, also spoke with Regal Reptiles about a shipment of Pum's coming in. I am searching for a female goldust Basti and can't seem to find one.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I think I'm going to check-out the show too. Richard from SI may come with me also as he planned on going; he told me about it. I have a Honda Odessy that seats 5 adults comfortably if anyone wants to carpool we can meet at my place (I'm near the bridge) and save some $$ on gas & tolls. Better spent of frogs ect. PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you talking about the May White Plains show ? Its still a bit off. So how about organizing that meet in Atlantis?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

jejton said:


> So how about organizing that meet in Atlantis?


Probably April or May would be better for that.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I was talking about the April 20th White Plains Reptile Expo. I'm not sure I'm going to it anymore however as I found some of the frogs I was looking for locally and I am having lots of extra house expenses this month. So I'm back to being a maybe for the show.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone selling frogs that are ready in nyc? I may be stupid but i find it difficult to find guys and even more difficult to find people with some frogs that are actually ready to be sold off. The whiteplains show just seems like agony to wait for and I am actually traveling the following week so I would like to establish the frogs in a vivarium well before then.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

bLue_reverie said:


> Anyone selling frogs that are ready in nyc? I may be stupid but i find it difficult to find guys and even more difficult to find people with some frogs that are actually ready to be sold off. The whiteplains show just seems like agony to wait for and I am actually traveling the following week so I would like to establish the frogs in a vivarium well before then.



well the reason why is because they are usually sold through word of mouth and not many of us get a chance to advertise them. what are you looking for anyway?


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

Julio said:


> bLue_reverie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone selling frogs that are ready in nyc? I may be stupid but i find it difficult to find guys and even more difficult to find people with some frogs that are actually ready to be sold off. The whiteplains show just seems like agony to wait for and I am actually traveling the following week so I would like to establish the frogs in a vivarium well before then.
> ...


for those that have had to endure my inquiries know that I'm all about the blues
auratus, azureus, new rivers, powders, etc.
also looking for some leucs to mix it up


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! Was wondering if there was any more talk or info on a possible meeting at Atlantis? Just curious because Atlantis is one of my favorite places to visit.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

So anyone want to set up a meet? I'm also looking for leucs or tincs if anyone local has some to sell.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a meeting in central jersey coming up in about 2 weeks if you guys wanna check that out, Mike and Ryan's frog room is pretty cool.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Love too but dont think I'll have the time to drive out to Jersey.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Two weeks is the central jersey meeting, then first weekend of June is NAAC, and then once all that is over I'm sure we can do something at Atlantis. I'm just busy myself and haven't had the chance to contact Joe but will do it at some point and see when in the summer is good for him.. just not sure how many people would make it since it's out east on long island.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Whats NAAC?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

regional-group-event-announcements/topic35439.html


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Any locals have frogs for sale? Anyone breed anything else?


----------

